# No sound from cds playing from computer tray



## suzieemm (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi, can anyone help? Although the computer plays speaker sounds - turning on/off computer and Internet
sounds through the speakers, any CD's will not produce a sound. For some reason this has suddenly happened as this computer used to play the CD's and nothing has been changed in the set up but for some reason Windows Media Player box comes onto the screen with the disc contents being shown and rhythm moves are showing in that box as though the disc is playing but there is no sound. All relevant boxes are ticked (or un-ticked) and not muted and I have checked all other things but cannot understand why this should suddenly happen. What should I be doing to rectify this?


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Have you tried playing another disc? Do you still get the same issue?


----------



## suzieemm (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi, as mentioned previously I had said that it applied to all CD's as I would be silly not to try others but it is the same with all CD's.

I notice another message on the forum board which was posted in 2007 and which appeared to have the same problem as me, the concise step by step answers given seemed very useful and which I tried to follow butthe person related to Windows 97 and not my system:* Windows XP *which I omitted to mention and *not* Vista either. The answers did not relate to this new system and seemed rather hard to follow so I wonder if there was another way round this which would apply more simply to Windows XP and which would apply to Windows XP so that I could then try.

Regards 
Suzieemm


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

try uninstalling the driver for the DVD drive under device manager then restart your computer. After restarting wait untill windows reinstall the diver for the device then try to play again a CD or a DVD since you stated that you have a 'Super Writemaster - DVD.


----------



## suzieemm (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Ziper95, will try that now.
SE


----------



## suzieemm (Feb 18, 2010)

zyper95 said:


> try uninstalling the driver for the DVD drive under device manager then restart your computer. After restarting wait untill windows reinstall the diver for the device then try to play again a CD or a DVD since you stated that you have a 'Super Writemaster - DVD.


Hi Zyper95, thanks for your info and I did what you say, uninstalled the DVD/CD driver, turned off comp, turned on again and computer said found new hardware, Multi Media Player box came back on screen and did same as before with 'motions' as though playing CD but still no sound! Wonder what else it could be?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Can you hear any sound by plugging directly into the CD drive?
Do internet radio stations or music on your PC play correctly?


----------



## suzieemm (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Hughv

Not sure what you mean by "plugging directly into the CD drive". All I have is the DVD tray which opens and on the R/H side of the computer is a few outlets: top one the green pin hole where I put the lead from the speakers and which is where the connection is, the one below which is the pink hole which has nothing installed into it and the two flat ones, one which takes the mouse and the other I put the digital camera into it to transfer pics. Sorry for 'non tech - women type speak' but not sure how you would phrase it.

As for Internet sounds and music, yes no problems there - have got it playing a number at the moment.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

On a desktop, many DVD players have a speaker plug.
Can you play a DVD with sound?


----------



## suzieemm (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Hughv, 

I get no sound at all from anything which goes into the desk-top tray, and as for any DVD, I have never used the computer for this but when I put a DVD into the tray it brought up a message box saying "Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because a comparable DVD decoder is not installed on the computer". I would not know how to solve this problem anyway but as I don't use the computer to play DVD's I am not too concerned. I don't get any box advising of anything when I put the CD in it just goes into the 'waving picture' inside the Windows Media Player as though it is playing the CD but without sound.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I suspect your CD player has failed.
You could test this with VLC, which will play your DVD.
Download and install it, see if a DVD or CD gives you sound.
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## SteelMonkey (Mar 11, 2010)

Any solution? I am having the same problem on a Win 7 x64 machine. WMP plays files fine from my pc, and any video files on my computer also play with no problems. When I put in a cd in either my cd rom or my dvd rom I have the same result as the op.....wmp opens, shows album/artist/track info, and gives every indication that it is playing the disc, however I have no audio. I have also noticed that if I go to the taskbar volume control, and open the mixer, all sliders will play back the 'windows sound' that goes along with volume adjustment except for the wmp slider. I have already tried updating firmware for both drives, and also ensured that I have the latest drivers for the drives as well as for my soundcard. They used to work just fine, and then one day just stopped giving audio. I also notice that when I put a dvd in my dvd rom it causes my computer to 'hang' while it seemingly attempts to read the disc, and I have to eject the drive to regain control. As both drives are on ide I have also uninstalled/reinstalled the drivers for my ide controller as well. I have run out of ideas, but have a strong suspicion that the problem is software related...something to do with how windows interacts with my drives. Also I should mention that I have several other media players on my pc, and the result is the same with all of them.....cyberlink, zoom, mpc, nero etc 
any ideas?


----------

